# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Eugenia Kuyda

## Airicist

Евгения Куйда

Co-founder and CEO of Luka, Inc.

youtube.com/kuyda

facebook.com/kuyda

twitter.com/ekuyda

linkedin.com/in/eugenia-kuyda-638a8a1b

----------


## Airicist

"Бывший главред сайта «Афиши» о своем проекте Luka, Y Combinator и причинах переезда в США"

February 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "SPEAK, MEMORY
 When her best friend died, she rebuilt him using artificial intelligence"

by Casey Newton

----------


## Airicist

Eugenia Kuyda

Aug 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Eugenia Kuyda: Friendship with an AI Companion | Lex Fridman Podcast #121

Sep 5, 2020




> Eugenia Kuyda co-founder of Replika, an AI companion.
> 
> Outline:
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 6:18 - Loneliness
> 13:54 - Can AI alleviate loneliness?
> 18:13 - Love
> 20:49 - Russia in the 1990's
> 31:47 - Chernobyl
> ...

----------

